# UPC Replacement Remote



## kiwifruit (16 Jan 2010)

Hi, Can anyone enlighten me ..I have a upc remote and all the buttons work on it except the volume one.I have to use the actual tv remote for the volume.Is this the norm or is my upc remote faulty,I tried calling upc but after 25 mins  on hold I gave up.


----------



## coldcake (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: UPC Remote*

I think you have to program it to your tv type. The manual gives the codes. It's been some time since I did this so I hope I'm correct. Check the manual that came if you still have it. Or here is a link I just found


----------



## kiwifruit (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: UPC Remote*

Thanks for the reply...just you never posted the link....I have an LG tv,if this helps

I never got the manual when the ntl guy came to install the box.


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: UPC Remote*

This previous thread might help or you could use Google, the UPC site or other previous AAM threads.

When our previous remote was acting up I rang them and they agreed to send on a new remote provided I returned the old one.  If I did not do so there would have been a charge added to our ac.


----------

